# Spektrum with Futaba 3PJ



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Does anyone know if the Spektrum Pro system will work in the Futaba 3PJ? The original systems would, but I can't find any info on the "Pro" system.
Thanks in advance
Don


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

I'm almost positive they will.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

From another source I was told the original module will, the "pro" module will not.
Thanks for the response
Don


----------



## rc lee (Oct 26, 2002)

Yes it will work


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Now I am really confused. One shop owner tells me it won't work, and now someone says it will. Does anyone have and use a 3PJ with the "pro" module in it??
Don


----------



## rc lee (Oct 26, 2002)

Easy 
Sorry for possible misinformation. some of the guys use spekrum in 3pj, but not sure if it is pro module. I will try and check for you and post back.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I was told the original module would work, but the "pro" would not.
Let me know what you find out.
Thanks
Don


----------



## rc lee (Oct 26, 2002)

From looking at horizon site, from what I have read the pro model should work. but the HRS module and receiver will only work with the 3pk. From what I have read most of the changes were improvements in the receiver.


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

Easy said:


> Now I am really confused. One shop owner tells me it won't work, and now someone says it will. Does anyone have and use a 3PJ with the "pro" module in it??
> Don


if I was a shop owner I would tell you that to with hopes that your reponse is "oh it won't well which radio do I need to buy" 


yes it will work in the 3pj. got a couple guys down here running them.

you know futaba now has a 2.4g system and yes it will work in the 3pj


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Thanks for the response. I guess I will try one and see. The worst I would have to do is resell it if it didn't work.
Thanks again
Don


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

if you don't own a 2.4g system yet then I would recommend the futaba sytem over the spektrum.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Where can I find info on the new 2.4g system from Futaba ?
Quick look at their web site mentions nothing.
Don


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

try tower hobbies


----------

